# Abandoned Mansion, Renfrewshire - January 2013



## LulaTaHula (Apr 6, 2013)

A little New Year jaunt to Scotland. Skin ubx and I headed for a day out. This house is slowly caving in on itself but still absolutely full of the past residents' belongings. In one room, there are shelves of photos, all organised into cardboard frames. It's always strange to come across a life which has been abandoned along with the building...














































​


----------



## Janeyrock (Apr 6, 2013)

that's a rolls Royce


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 6, 2013)

Bloody hell thars nice!! And you found a ROLLER...


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 6, 2013)

Cracking pics, like to see more


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 7, 2013)

great stuff


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice shots what a amazing place thanks for posting


----------



## jjstenso (Apr 7, 2013)

Really nice, I'd be interested in seeing the car photos, can you put up a link to them or something? 

Any externals?


----------



## Wakey Lad (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice processing on these - Superb


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2013)

Amazing photos Lula! Looks cold just rfom the photos! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 8, 2013)

excellent report, love the fact that there are still clothes hung up in the wardrobe...........thats creepy. 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fraz13 (Apr 9, 2013)

Really good pics, I just love this place, shame its going down hill rapidly

Heres a link to my report on this place...

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=8328&highlight=hermiston

This place is totally wrecked since I posted my report, Maybe my fault  Rollers been smashed to bits but still there.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 9, 2013)

A Kenwood Chef! That was the mixer I always lusted after when I was nobbut a lad.


----------

